# A pipe bomb!



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

SHUCKINS sent me a freakin' pipe bomb!

Thanks name, I appreciate it!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Great lineup. Excellent hit.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Some nice sticks there!! Enjoy!


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

The madness never ends!!


----------



## ethan1066 (Feb 5, 2010)

i can see them any time..


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I was imagining a bomb that included a pipe when I read the title. Sweet sticks!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

You got a perty mouth....errr i mean bomb...I meant bomb...


You believe me right?


----------



## WannabeCigarAficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

Good lookin smokes, still a little new on the bomb thing


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very kool


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Great hit! WTG Ron!!!

And enjoy those sticks, there are some very good ones in there!


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Very Very nice !! they all look sooooo tasty. Enjoy.....


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice hit by Shucks


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

where the pipe?!?! Nice hit...


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Another great one.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice hit! SHUCKINS is the man!!


----------

